# My Blue American Stafford Billet



## blueamstaffchick (Aug 15, 2012)

I decided id post up some pics of my blue Billet beginning when he was 6 weeks old, til now. I have raised him best to my abilities and he has been well socialized with other dogs, people and kids. I take him to the dog park about every week to get him around other dogs and he seems to love it alot. I hope you guys like him he is so spoiled and so loved.









Billet at 6 weeks old, his first time being out side









6 Weeks old









Billet at 8 weeks old









8 weeks old, all snuggled up









8 weeks old









10 weeks old









11 weeks old









11 weeks old









11 weeks old









12 weeks









12 weeks









6 months









6 months









6 months









6 months









6 months

He is now 7 months old, and I will update this with some recent pics when I have them on the computer


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

He is a cute boy! I can't wait to see him as an adult.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I would definitely steer clear of dog parks... just because you socialize him doesnt mean he wont be DA... just a heads up


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Adorable!!!! Love his eyes, He looks very loved!  I agree with circlemkennels, I would steer clear of dog parks, not only to avoid any kind of fight but for health reasons as well! I take my dog to the beach and the regular park and set up one on one play dates with other pups I know instead of playing with a few others dogs that are unfamiliar.


----------



## blueamstaffchick (Aug 15, 2012)

I know he will always be DA just because of his breed and the medias bad rap they have given our dogs. He hasn't been aggressive at all towards any other dogs. He just gets real excited and barks alot lol. I have thought about that with the dog park you guys have a great point. I don't know alot of people that own dogs right now so that's why I took him there. The people there that have other dogs are so surprised at how well he gets along with them. I think in a way its a good way to curb the bad rap this breed has is to let other people see that they are capable of not being dog aggressive when raised in the right environment.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Being raised in "the right environment " has nothing to do with wether hell be DA or not... it not "all in how you raise them" that is a very common myth.


----------

